# Buck Help Needed!!!



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

O.k. so as you know I bought a buck a while ago.He's four and I'm thinking about buying a new young buck.(Just so I can keep some of the does born this year.)He's at a sale on Aug.2nd and I have a little over $350 to spend on him.What do you think? Here is the link for him: http://www.johnsonfarmboergoats.com/forsale.html His name is "All Jacked Up"


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bucks!*

http://www.johnsonfarmboergoats.com/does.html His dam is AFBG Rhapsody's Playgirl. I don't have a pic of his sire.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Bucks!*

he's nice, very wide, but i think his horns will grow "outwards" otherwise , he's a hunk! lol. he's worth the $350, your'e getting a great deal, i can't find a buckling in WA for under $500.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He definately looks to be a chunky boy....and cute too! :wink:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW. He is stunning. :leap:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I don't know what I'm getting him for yet.I said I have over $350 to spend on him.I think he go for a little more but I think I can make more before Aug. He is in a sale in Greensburg,IN What do you think of his mom.?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

he seems to be a nice buck. but the angle of the picture makes me wary.. first because you can analyze the backhalf completely and you can't really get the whole picture. his front legs also seem to bow, but them again it could be the angle hes at.. i love his face.

his mom is a beautiful goat, but i'd like to see a lower hip and a cleaner front end.

i say go to the sale and see what all you can find. but he isn't a bad buck


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

His current owners live between 5 and 10 minutes away.I show with them and they are niice people w/ nice goats.


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

You definitely need better pictures or to see him in person to evaluate him better. Those front legs just look odd to me. Hopefully its just the angle. Other than that he has a handsome head and a thick, meaty frame from what I can see.

At these larger Boer sale $350 will b on the lower end of what everything is selling normally. It all depends on what breeder the animal comes fom and how far it is into the sale though. Yo just might be able to snag yourself something decent. Have you looked at the catalog for the sale yet? You might want to see if there are other bucks you might be interested in.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Goatnutty- I did look at the dam- and with my slow dial up, I had to listen to that awful music for toooooo long. She's a really long doe and really substantial. But she doesn't look like her back is very level- maybe that they were stretching up her to or something. She did not look really strong through the shoulders to me. The picture was too small for me to see her leg structure.
I think you need to see him too- I agree his front legs seem to drop off at an odd place- but could be pictures too. 
I suppose that any buck needs to have what you need to add to your herd. He certainly has width if that is what you need to add. That angle makes it hard to see his length but I would not be surprised to see he has it with what his mom has.
Even if you don't end up with him, it's always fun to go look.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree that you should take money with you aee what else is there. He looks nice but you really need to see him in person. He has good bloodlines.


----------

